# First things first



## Uh247KiCkYnG (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi, i just bought a 1995 240sx and wanted to know what would be the first important modification to the vehicle?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

depends on what kind of condition it is in. if it's beat up, start on the little things like getting it running good, if it's in good condition, a cold air intake is always a good mod to start with and work around.


----------



## Uh247KiCkYnG (Sep 22, 2005)

chrislis said:


> depends on what kind of condition it is in. if it's beat up, start on the little things like getting it running good, if it's in good condition, a cold air intake is always a good mod to start with and work around.


The car is in great running condition except with a few minor fixes i need to attend to. Other than that, i was always a big fan of AEM. Do you know if AEM made a cold-air intake for 95s and up? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Uh247KiCkYnG said:


> Hi, i just bought a 1995 240sx and wanted to know what would be the first important modification to the vehicle?


IMO, aside from a turbo, the best first mod is a custom high flow CAT-back exhaust system; gives you the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Uh247KiCkYnG (Sep 22, 2005)

rogoman said:


> IMO, aside from a turbo, the best first mod is a custom high flow CAT-back exhaust system; gives you the best bang for the buck.


Yea. A few friends advised me to get that but what brand do you specifically recommend?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

something not LOUD and stupid sounding. Also look into; nice brake pads new blank rotos, coilovers and nicer tires.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Go with the Apexi Dual exhaust. Sounds excellent.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Go with the Apexi Dual exhaust. Sounds excellent.


i own an n1 dual, i do love it.


----------



## Uh247KiCkYnG (Sep 22, 2005)

I was considering a few catbacks. I have a 95 nissan 240sx that is running a ka24de. Most of the catbacks i've seen on ebay ask for sr20det or sr20. Do i really need to have those motors in order to use their catback? I have been also told that i don't except that the consequences are that i will have an extremely loud noise and that it might drain some of my horsepower? Please get back to me if anyone can briefly answer my question.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

A catback is a cat back. If it's made for your car, it's made for your car. The only problem using the sr20det cat back is that the piping is 10mm larger than a non turbo cat back. This means that you'll lose a little bit of low end power. Due to less back pressure.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

IM probably gonna get flamed for this but sell the engine and throw in an SR or RB


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey I was just wondering, what exactly makes a cat back a cat back? like whats the diffrence from a cat back and like iono what other kinds there are but what would be the diffrenece?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mrasiankix said:


> Hey I was just wondering, what exactly makes a cat back a cat back? like whats the diffrence from a cat back and like iono what other kinds there are but what would be the diffrenece?


A CAT-back exhaust system is all the piping with the muffler(s) that bolt on to the back of the catalytic converter.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> The only problem using the sr20det cat back is that the piping is 10mm larger than a non turbo cat back.


Exhausts come in all different sizes turbo and non-turbo exhaust arent a set diameter.


----------

